# What size wall tie for 150mm cavity?



## CantonaIsGod (22 Feb 2010)

Hi,

Can someone tell me what size wall tie I should be using for a 150mm cavity? 100mm outer leaf, 100mm inner leaf. Cavity filled with bead so no need for a disc. One builder provider says 11", another says 12". Engineer said 12" also. Blocklayer thinks 12" is very cumbersome. He asked about 10" (can they be got?). Not sure how many 6" cavities this blocklayer has done. I'm confident he is good at laying blocks. Need to get the tie length sorted though. help is much appreciated.....


----------



## onq (22 Feb 2010)

Hi poor deluded French Person 

I would be very wary of using a cavity over 100mm.
A 100mm cavity is envisaged by the Building Regulations.
Over 150mm is a non-standard cavity - the ties must be designed.

ONQ.

[broken link removed]

All advice on AAM is remote from the situation and cannot be relied upon as a defence or support - in and of itself - should legal action be taken.
Competent persons should be asked to advise in Real Life with rights to inspect and issue reports on the matters at hand.
My best advice is that you should retain a competent building professional to advise you on these matters.


----------



## DBK100 (23 Feb 2010)

This is just one manufacturer offering off-the-shelf ties for cavities wider than 150mm.
Obviously, the designer or specifier retains responsibility for ensuring and demonstrating any wall's compliance with TGD Part A of the Building Regulations.

[broken link removed]

DBK100


----------

